# Mermaids WIP



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I wont bore everyone with a million picture because I'm making a speed art vid of it :smile:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

FIN.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW you did the water really nice! I Love the picture.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks the blue mist is just a gradient filter I added at the end before that it was pretty much the previous pic, but the rests all painted and it only took me 11 hours YAY!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

No matter what you do, it's always outstanding.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> No matter what you do, it's always outstanding.


thanks dick! ha


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

here's the speed art vid
I really need a faster computer it takes forever to render these vids and it really struggles to run the screen capture software as well as photoshop, as I'm drawing


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@meli Cool beans!!!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow I'm stunned they are so good, I mean breathtakingly good .


----------

